# Lancat System6 certifier



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Have a problem with my Lancat System6 communicating with the computer.
Does anyone have any experience with this obsolete but workhorse certifier?
I have a Windows 10 compatible USB to serial adaptor. But the Lancat only talks to COM1 or COM2. I have reconfigured the COM ports so COM2 is the USB port. Baud rate, flow and format are the same for the port and the LANCAT.
I have to print a report for 6 cables, and what hair I have left is soon going to be on the floor:sad:

Any ideas

TIA


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I would check to see if there is a new driver for your Windows XX system. I have a couple of legacy machines (win 95 and WinXP) because of this reason... although I have not used them in awhile now...

Cheers
John


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This can be a problem, there were some weird things in the PC architecture way way back with interrupts and COM1 - COM4. 



Try just switching it to COM1 instead of COM2, the adapter might handle it better. 



Try running the old program as administrator, and try the compatibility troubleshooter in Windows 10. In over 25 years with Windows products, I recently had a first, one of their troubleshooters actually fixed something, a first. It was an old (Win95/98/2000) era program and it did happen to use the serial port. Right click on the .exe file and select "Troubleshoot compatibility" and maybe rub the rabbits foot. 



If you can run it on a desktop, most business class desktops still have a real com port, or install a serial card for very cheap.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

wcord said:


> Have a problem with my Lancat System6 communicating with the computer.
> Does anyone have any experience with this obsolete but workhorse certifier?
> *I have a Windows 10 compatible USB to serial adaptor.* But the Lancat only talks to COM1 or COM2. I have reconfigured the COM ports so COM2 is the USB port. Baud rate, flow and format are the same for the port and the LANCAT.
> I have to print a report for 6 cables, and what hair I have left is soon going to be on the floor:sad:
> ...


We had this problem with a plc that wouldn't connect. But it talked to the other hmi's. Turned out to be the cable we were using


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

The drivers are up to date.
Tried a serial card.
Tried 2 different serial to usb cords ( both have drivers for Windows 10)
Thnk I have to dig out an old desktop with Windows 95 on it.
Either that or find an old serial printer.
Too bad the old equipment doesn't talk to the newer computers

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This is why I got away from low voltage/ tech projects. Obsolete. Wiring receptacle outlets and lights stays pretty much the same most of the time. Sure, we have progressed a little ways forward, what with tamper resistance and all, but mostly it stays the same decade after decade.

LV changes too much . 

Software is worse. You create software and just about the time you got your bugs worked out and are ready to release, the computer operating system manufacturer's - namely Apple and Windows, change processors and suddenly your whole program needs to be upgraded and re-written over again. ..........


----------

